# National Capital BBQ Battle



## BchrisL (Jun 8, 2008)

Safeway's Tenth Annual
National Capital BBQ Battle
June 22-23   Pennsylvania Ave, NW, Washington DC 







link

Anybody competing in this event? Andy and I are going to attend and I plan to take a lot of notes and some pictures and maybe I just might taste a little Q while I am there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

I made the trip up there 2 years ago to visit and show my brother in laws what they were like.  I couldnt believe the crowds.  It was worth the trip just to see my BIL up on the spam stage yelling "I LOVE SPAM".


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Jun 17, 2008)

The Pickin' Porkers will be there doing both contests.  Stop and say Hi!


----------



## BchrisL (Jun 24, 2008)

Andy and I went to the National Capital BBQ Battle Saturday, and I went back Sunday to see the some of the results. We got off the Washington Metro at Federal Triangle. We popped out at ground level inside the atrium of the Ronald Reagan building, and frankly we were disorientated, but just for a minute. We immediately caught a fragrance that was unmistakable. It was the smell of wood smoke and meat being cook. We just followed our noses and they took up right to the event.  There was a lot of cooking going on!









It was a typical second day of summer in Washington DC. It was hot and sunny, but the humidity was moderate. 





Pigs were flying right beside the Ronald Reagan Building





The Oscar Meyer Wienermobile was there!





Even Egg Beaters had a stand, even though there wasn't anybody there.    Hello Girls!!!  













There were LOTS of ribs being grilled up there, and people were lining up to buy them. I got some for Andy just to make sure he tasted them, membrane and all. He tasted the difference. They were cooked, and they were tough. but they had a taste that was all sauce, no smoke. 


MEANWHILE DOWN IN THE TEAM SECTION...










This gentlemen was trimming ribs St Louis style. They were still frozen and he was having a time with them. 





Butts were being rubbed, right out in the open!  





There were eggs...  





and one or two WSMs :twisted:   









But mostly there were cookers like these. 





Chicken and brisket, chicken coming off, brisket going on!





Pigs in Paradise Team 





This fellow is having his 'jacket removed"  to place the rub directly on the meat.





This fellow has his "jacket" removed and is being rubbed down.  





I am not sure what the foil is doing, except to make sure the outer parts brown more than the inner parts....perhaps one of you learned pit masters might comment on this technique.  





Picken Porkers Team was there...





Rodger's cooker has one of these thing-o-mygigs to keep the temps constant. 









And from the looks of things, it really works!...and man did they have a pig to pick! Beautiful Presentation!









The judges thought so too, they lingered there for the longest time, there was some finger food consumed I am sure.   
Rodger talks to the MIM judge while Marsha and his son Scott watch from nearby. 













A short stroll down the street, Three Eyes Team were busily getting for the judging. 






Jason (3 Eyz) on right, David (Pigs on the Run) left   getting ready because the MIM judges are on the way.






Same guys on left, Dan (3 Eyz) in back, Bryant (John from Pigs on the Run's son) on right working to meet the deadline.






John (Pigs on the Run) opening cooker, Dan (3 Eyz on left), MIMs judge in the middle, OK  heeere we go!






And  






Beautiful succulent shoulders....just waiting to be pulled!






Then was then a nervous quiet as folks discretely listened to the conversation inside the tent.








Smoking Rednecks were working the two days selling Q. We were not allowed to taste and competition Q, so I tried several different vendors  those days, but I liked theirs best. He serves a Memphis?Kansas City style sauce in mild, medium, and hot. 






This is Gary from Smoking Rednecks. There was a line in front of their stand all day long, on both days, this was taken in the morning before they opened. 






I liked the cookers.






















One more gratuitous food porn shot of a whole roasted pig. :twisted:


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics....thanks.


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is a link to a Newsweek article regarding the DC BBQ Battle. Mainly about Myron Mixon.

http://www.newsweek.com/id/142930


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ain't I cute?*

Ain't I cute Dennis?

Roger


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Jun 25, 2008)

*OK I guess*

In the KCBS 2nd ribs, 5th Pork, 9th ribs and a whopping 20 brisket.

In MIM  .....6th whole hog, 6th pork...and have no idea about ribs..........they are not as organized and KCBS so I do not have the scores......they are mailing them.....bummer


----------

